# Car wont start



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

My friend has a 94 Alt SE and it wont start. The car turns over but it wont stay running. We changed to plugs, wires, and distruibuter cap. and that didnt change a thing. Next we pulled the fuel filter and turned the car on and looks like we got good fuel flow. any ideas on what could be the problem. And to top it off we locked the keys in the car, but that is the least of our worries.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

N1ssanmax1 said:


> My friend has a 94 Alt SE and it wont start. The car turns over but it wont stay running. We changed to plugs, wires, and distruibuter cap. and that didnt change a thing. Next we pulled the fuel filter and turned the car on and looks like we got good fuel flow. any ideas on what could be the problem. And to top it off we locked the keys in the car, but that is the least of our worries.


Try taking the fuel line from the Fuel Rail off and turn the key on the on position or even try to start the car, point the fuel line toward the floor incase fuel comes out. It comes out with some presure but dont expect too much out of it. by pulling the fuel filter and seen you had fuel coming through only means that the fuel pump is working. Also, check the Distributor rotor inside the distributor cap.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You should try renting or borrowing a fuel pressure tester. Also if it has been more than a year since you replaced the fuel filter I would do it now. Check your spark from the wires as well.

Troy


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

If your able to get an in-line fuel pressure gauge, that is best route in testing the fuel pump pressure. The simple "quick" test is to take the fuel rail loose & see what kind of fuel pressure squirts out. Hold a rag over it though. Might think about changing the fuel filter too. Also, since you changed the distributor cap, should have done the same with the rotor
Clogged fuel filter restricts flow even though you seen fuel before or after it.


----------

